# Thinking About Visiting A Prostitute



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Every time I see a beautiful girl, I can't help myself but to admire her beauty. I fantasize what it would be like to be with her, to sleep with her, just to talk and be in her presence would instantly make my day a lot better. But feelings of insecurity always comes rushing in to remind me that i'm just a loser, a half-man, and unworthy of love. 

I thought college was supposed to be my time where I would finally get to experience intimacy and finally achieve my goal of getting a girlfriend, something that iv'e always wanted and dreamed about. And after many rejections, being ghosted on Tinder, and women passing me over in favor of bigger, taller, and more confident men, I now feel that love is simply a fairy tale for me because I was born with too many flaws. College is supposed to be a place where people get to explore their sexuality and either get into a relationship or experiment around, yet here I am at 22 years old and never even kissed a girl. If I can't meet women here, where they are abundant, how the hell am I supposed to find women anywhere else?! 

It doesn't help when I talk to my friends about my lack of success with women and they give me the advice, don't worry you'll find somebody, just wait. Although this isn't bad advice, i'm tired of waiting! What the hell am I supposed to wait for?! To be a 30 year old virgin? Because i'm definitely on my way there. Iv'e waiting for 22 fuking years and that hasn't gotten me anywhere... I hoped, I prayed to a God I didn't even believe in and yet here I am still lonely and single. 

That's why iv'e seriously considered just going to a prostitute to get sex over with. The truth is, i'm obsessed with love and sex. It's like a drug to me, and no matter how hard I wish I could make these feelings go away, they're not going to budge. I worry every single day that I am going to die alone, never having experienced a girlfriend or sex. It's hard for me to talk to women. I also can't mentally handle rejection very well. All of these things makes it hard for me to develop a connection with women so they never get to know me therefore never like me. 

That's why I think visiting a prostitute might be good just to get sex over with because I honestly don't know when I will find someone, if ever find someone. It could be till i'm 25, 30, or even 35. And by that time, I will be so far behind everybody else sexual wise. And I feel like by having sex while still relatively young, will take that huge worry and frustration away and I will finally be able to concentrate on things that actually do matter. Because my sex drive and worry has gotten so bad that's it began to affect my schoolwork, my mood, and my sleep. Yup that's right, sometimes i'm so horny that I can't even sleep and that's even from masturbating 3 or 4 times a day. I already know that my first time is going to be bad, but if I can finally get to experience sex then perhaps it will take away some worry and anxiety. 

I just don't understand how many women seem to be offended by a man visiting a prostitute, and they judge us. Well the truth is, you can judge a woman who's slept around with a lot of guys in the same manner. You never know somebody's situation, for me it's my anxiety, aspergers, and self-esteem issues which is really holding me back from being to talk to girls.

I'm going to wait till i'm 23 though because I told myself that 22 was going to be my year.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks. I've read quite a few experiences on here from guys who visit prostitutes and most of them seemed to be on the "it was nothing special" bandwagon.But if you're highly desperate to stick yourself into someone, then just go and visit one already.

I've done over 18 years of schooling, and the school has never been the ideal place for me in terms of relationship/sex experience and friends. I have better luck with that whenever I travel or live somewhere new on my own. Works for me.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

I would strongly, strongly urge you to reconsider that. Don't take part in the sex trade that dehumanizes and degrades people just for your few minutes of pleasure, that you'll likely be too nervous about to even enjoy. It won't help you at all either, what exactly is this supposed to relieve you of, hitting some ridiculous and arbitrary goalpost? You'll still be alone, you'll still be socially behind everyone else, and now you'll have this to live with.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Act to fall said:


> I would strongly, strongly urge you to reconsider that. Don't take part in the sex trade that dehumanizes and degrades people just for your few minutes of pleasure, that you'll likely be too nervous about to even enjoy. It won't help you at all either, what exactly is this supposed to relieve you of, hitting some ridiculous and arbitrary goalpost? You'll still be alone, you'll still be socially behind everyone else, and now you'll have this to live with.


 @xxDark Horse ^^^^this
It won't do any good. Misty Rain won't care about you.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Act to fall said:


> I would strongly, strongly urge you to reconsider that. Don't take part in the sex trade that dehumanizes and degrades people just for your few minutes of pleasure, that you'll likely be too nervous about to even enjoy. It won't help you at all either, what exactly is this supposed to relieve you of, hitting some ridiculous and arbitrary goalpost? You'll still be alone, you'll still be socially behind everyone else, and now you'll have this to live with.


Well generally you are paying for a service from a voluntarily consenting person who is intent on making money. I dont see why someone should be so viciously attacked/shamed for just trying to satisfy their sexual needs.


----------



## DerSchweinehund (May 2, 2017)

I'm a bit younger than you, so I'd advise against respecting my view on the matter, but I am of legal age in my country, so I suppose my input does matter somewhat.

I feel like I'm in a similar place. It's not extreme, but I'm heading into the same hole as you. We're quite similar in this respect, only I don't have Asperger's. I have, a few times, thought that I may well have to rely on prostitution one day, knowing how inept I can be when it comes to the initial approach (more cowardly than anything though), but I personally see it as a bad idea. 

That's not to say that it's a bad idea overall. By all means, do so if you wish, but it seems to lose any point if you pay for it. Those people don't care for you, and you don't care for them. There's nothing binding you, and like people have mentioned above, the anxiety that would come with it would likely make it more of an unpleasant experience than anything else.

I think that instead of relying on some easy fix, you need to face your real issue. Approaching women. Clearly, you can't get yourself to do it, and neither can I. In fact, a whole lot of guys seem to have that same exact issue, but getting out of it is crucial, as soon as possible.

By doing this, you may or may not relieve the symptoms of your problems, or you may even worsen them. It's like taking painkillers instead of actually treating the condition. It leads to nowhere. You need to somehow cure your disease, as do I, instead of simply trying your best to ignore it. I happen to believe that anyone can be cured, myself included, no matter how hopeless it may seem.

Would you fancy talking to me? I'd really like to converse with you. Just a friendly conversation, we can talk about these issues, give each other mutual tips for dealing with it. If you don't mind me being a slightly younger guy, that is.


----------



## DerSchweinehund (May 2, 2017)

My bad. I would like to rephrase. You can approach women, but you get rejected. I mistyped that. Well, you can still deal with that. Everything else I wrote should be okay.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't see how sleeping with a prostitute will help you in finding a meaningful relationship, sure it will take the edge off for a while, for two or three times but then what? That won't net you any girlfriends miraculously.
Have you considered going to a psychologist?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Pretty much everyone sharing such an experience is disillusioned with it. I wouldn't bother, especially since it costs money and potentially supports an abusive business. And that's if it's legal.


----------



## DerSchweinehund (May 2, 2017)

What do women want anyway? It seems that everyone has a differing opinion on that matter. Some say personality, others say looks, yet more claim that confidence matters most. It is difficult to say for sure...

Just thought I would throw that in.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

DerSchweinehund said:


> What do women want anyway? It seems that everyone has a differing opinion on that matter. Some say personality, others say looks, yet more claim that confidence matters most. It is difficult to say for sure...
> 
> Just thought I would throw that in.


Yeah, I mean it's almost as if we're all individual people or something.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see an original topic.



DerSchweinehund said:


> What do women want anyway? It seems that everyone has a differing opinion on that matter. Some say personality, others say looks, yet more claim that confidence matters most. It is difficult to say for sure...
> 
> Just thought I would throw that in.


The only thing we know absolutely for sure is that women are a hive-mind who all want the same thing, so clearly the people giving the varying answers can't all be right.


----------



## DerSchweinehund (May 2, 2017)

@SamanthaStrange

Don't get me wrong, I am well aware of that, but the majority of people tend to have some sort of preference, some similar set of values and priorities. This is a topic which is very debatable, and even so-called "experts" seem to often disagree.

Makes it so difficult for us poor *******s who can't help but be poor *******s.


----------



## DerSchweinehund (May 2, 2017)

@Paul, my man, I see the sarcasm in your statement. I've gotta give it to you, good jab. Good jab indeed. But I'm pretty sure you know what I meant. One does not simply jab for the sake of jabbing.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

People are still naieve enough to think that prostitutes work out of free will. Most prostitutes are lied to, trafficked and forced to have sex because their loverboy or trafficker wants to. Human trafficking is one of the biggest problems in the world with 1 million victims every year. So don't support this industry. It's an industry of slavery, egoism and materialism. If you have a conscience and empathy don't. It's not all about your selfish lusts and pleasures, but about how you treat others. Abusing them isn't going to help them and is not loving them. We suppose to love others as ourselves.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

If that's what you want you should give it a try.

Save some money, like 100-200$ for an escort, u can find some on the internet. Some have their numbers on their profiles so you can plan something with them on the phone, if not, choose another one, no big deal. Just explain your situation if you want, they will understand.
Some let you have sex multiple times during one hour (would be the best for you).


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Not going to get involved in the prostitution debate, because I've been there/done that too many times already. If I want sex, I'll have to pay someone, so I understand how it feels. This is why I'm going to invest heavily in robotics when I get rich.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

DerSchweinehund said:


> What do women want anyway? It seems that everyone has a differing opinion on that matter. Some say personality, others say looks, yet more claim that confidence matters most. It is difficult to say for sure...
> 
> Just thought I would throw that in.


I know _all_ women want their men to be the right way around (and not inside out with organs dangling and flopping around on the outside).

Other than that, hard to say.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

splendidbob said:


> I know _all_ women want their men to be the right way around (and not inside out with organs dangling and flopping around on the outside).
> 
> Other than that, hard to say.


Actually most women want their men to have sexual organs dangling and flopping around on the outside. And I'll bet you there's a woman somewhere -- probably either a surgeon or a serial killer -- who has a fetish for internal organs dangling and flopping.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Paul said:


> Actually most women want their men to have sexual organs dangling and flopping around on the outside.


Well that explains a reaction or two in my own past.. 



Paul said:


> And I'll bet you there's a woman somewhere -- probably either a surgeon or a serial killer -- who has a fetish for internal organs dangling and flopping.


The cadaver / victim would _have_ to be tall and 8/10 though.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Going to a prostitute, with the right expectations, is the single best thing a hopeless HKV can do. 5'3 and 100 pounds is pretty much bottom 1 percentile and below most women and while working out would be great, let's be real here, almost every woman ever would reject you just on that basis. Like, I don't get why people on these boards sometimes give people false hopes, this doesn't happen IRL. I wish you the best and I wish you'd find someone, don't get me wrong, but people make it out to be that "there is someone for everyone" which isn't the case. Many die single virgins never having touched a girl. And that's just a wasted youth. There is nothing morally wrong with it, and **** people who think there is, go to a prostitute. Just understands the limitations of going to one: you won't be loved, she won't desire to be with you and once it's all over you just pack your things and go. Still, going to one with the right mindset can be great for you in every way. Go there with the expectation to have some fun, like you're going to the movies. Know your bounds etc. etc.

Edit: Mate in 2-3 years you'll be literally a decade behind everyone else sexually, it'd be a ****ing shame if you didn't even TRY.


----------



## DerSchweinehund (May 2, 2017)

@splendidbob Good point. Good point indeed. Well, I fit that criteria, or so it would seem, so I guess I'm good!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Svarog11 said:


> Going to a prostitute, with the right expectations, is the single best thing a hopeless HKV can do. 5'3 and 100 pounds is pretty much bottom 1 percentile and below most women and while working out would be great, let's be real here, almost every woman ever would reject you just on that basis.
> 
> Edit: Mate in 2-3 years you'll be literally a decade behind everyone else sexually, it'd be a ****ing shame if you didn't even TRY.


That's why sometimes I wish I were born a woman because of my size because a lot of guys love the idea of dating small and petite girls who are cute and innocent looking. Not a lot of women are too enthused about short and scrawny guys who weigh even less than them. Especially in my culture where height is a hugely important trait in your overall attractiveness.

But then again, if I were born a woman I would have a completely different set of problems. So all in all, i'm happy to be a guy but it still would be nice to not have any issues with dating.

And yeah, I can't do anything about my height and sure I can gain weight but I would have to eat tons and tons of food just to put on lots of muscle. My body just won't allow me to ever be super big. I'm pretty much stuck at 10% body fat which is nothing to complain about to be honest. Like for my size, I look pretty good i'm not gonna lie. It could be a lot worse... I likely will never have to worry about getting fat till my 40s or 50s when I start to get a belly and even then I will never be obese.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, I mean it's almost as if we're all individual people or something.


:ditto



Paul said:


> Good to see an original topic.


:ditto

I still wonder why people have the need to announce when they plan to visit a prostitute. :|


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

I never understand SAS views on sex workers being some kind of thing that "pathetic" people do or that it's dehumanizing or whatever. Plenty of good looking and wealthy people use escorts and stuff. You know, sometimes you just want sex without the foreplay of dating or a emotional connection. There is nothing wrong with sex work and people who shame sex workers are prudes and people who have the misconceptions that only losers use escorts are ignorant. If you want to use an escort go ahead dude. Nothing wrong with it. No shame.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> That's why sometimes I wish I were born a woman because of my size because a lot of guys love the idea of dating small and petite girls who are cute and innocent looking. Not a lot of women are too enthused about short and scrawny guys who weigh even less than them. Especially in my culture where height is a hugely important trait in your overall attractiveness.
> 
> But then again, if I were born a woman I would have a completely different set of problems. So all in all, i'm happy to be a guy but it still would be nice to not have any issues with dating.
> 
> And yeah, I can't do anything about my height and sure I can gain weight but I would have to eat tons and tons of food just to put on lots of muscle. My body just won't allow me to ever be super big. I'm pretty much stuck at 10% body fat which is nothing to complain about to be honest. Like for my size, I look pretty good i'm not gonna lie. It could be a lot worse... I likely will never have to worry about getting fat till my 40s or 50s when I start to get a belly and even then I will never be obese.


If it bothers you that much you can take steroids. I don't know where you're from and whether or not you can afford to or find a reputable & reliable supplier and preferably a doctor to keep everything in check. Not saying you _should_ do it, that's for you to decide. I know I will cause I'm in a similar situation to you and it's not getting any better. Your appearance almost solely determines the outcome of your social life and I'm a 2/10. I can't do anything about my **** height, face etc. but I can at least look fit if I take steroids. I'm kind of like you, low muscle, low testosterone etc.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I wouldn't expect the world to agree that prostitution is immoral, slavery and satanic, but when you are a believer in God you know that we are made in in His image and more precious to degrade ourselves like that. It's only lust nothing godly about it.What did Jesus tell Mary Magdalene with unclean spirits in her? 'Go and sin no more'. The sexual immoral won't inherit heaven. Sex work pollutes your spirit and body wich you should treat like a holy temple pure and holy. Ask any ex-stripper, porn star, or prostitute how Jesus changed them. C,mon guys we are not dogs drooling all over a piece of meat, but spiritual beings So lovee others as yourself, and respect your body and other one's bodies.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

​


Royals said:


> I wouldn't expect the world to agree that prostitution is immoral, slavery and satanic, but when you are a believer in God you know that we are made in in His image and more precious to degrade ourselves like that. It's only lust nothing godly about it.What did Jesus tell Mary Magdalene with unclean spirits in her? 'Go and sin no more'. The sexual immoral won't inherit heaven. Sex work pollutes your spirit and body wich you should treat like a holy temple pure and holy. Ask any ex-stripper, porn star, or prostitute how Jesus changed them. C,mon guys we are not dogs drooling all over a piece of meat, but spiritual beings So lovee others as yourself, and respect your body and other one's bodies.


Would you believe that the Bible allows slavery? And the Bible mentions of God allowing people to kill, when the ten commandments clearly say "thou shalt not kill". Which is immoral. So the Bible is immoral and allows slavery.

Come on guys, lets not drool over a book written 3,000 years ago by a bunch of warmongering, barbaric peoples who advocated slavery, rape, murder, and animal sacrifice.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

sad1231234 said:


> Would you believe that the Bible allows slavery? And the Bible mentions of God allowing people to kill, when the ten commandments clearly say "thou shalt not kill". Which is immoral. So the Bible is immoral and allows slavery.
> 
> Come on guys, lets not drool over a book written 3,000 years ago by a bunch of warmongering, barbaric peoples who advocated slavery, rape, murder, and animal sacrifice.


Man, we were not talking about the OT but about prostituton. Yes, it's non believers favorite to talk about bad examples in the OT but never the NT.Immorality was part of human history and ofcourse it took place also in the Bible. Does not mean God approved of it. God protected His people, that is loving. And didn't let them die.

I talked about Jesus teachings and what He said in a new era. And I think it's immoral also to support sexual perversion. If you don't realize that you might be already too caught up in it.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

scarpia said:


> HAWHAWHAWHAW.
> 
> I've done plenty of hookers -- and I became GOD.
> 
> ...


Foolish behavior. You might not be worried about your spirit/soul but I am. And God also is.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I went to an escort once. And it was SOOOO bad. A hilariously mediocre experience. >

There was not an ounce of chemistry between us. Her english was so-so, which made her appear kinda dumb. She was putting on a show, moaning as if I was a sex god or something. In truth, I was pretty incompetent and had ED, so her act was completely out of touch with reality. I almost bursted out in laughter at some point, because I couldn't handle how comedic the situation was.

She also kept saying things like "_wow, you so sexy._" Don't get me wrong, I love myself. But I'm realistic enough to understand that I'm not ALL THAT. Man, who falls for this stuff?

Definitely not worth the $250, nor the time.

HOWEVER, I would still urge you to go for it. Why?



xxDark Horse said:


> That's why iv'e seriously considered just going to a prostitute to get sex over with. The truth is, i'm obsessed with love and sex. It's like a drug to me.
> 
> And I feel like by having sex while still relatively young, will take that huge worry and frustration away and *I will finally be able to concentrate on things that actually do matter.*


Here. That's why. I hope for you that going to an escort will knock sex off the pedestal. I know it sure as hell doesn't belong at the top of my list of priorities.

Back when I was a virgin, I used to imagine sex as this mindblowing experience. Something so good it would be terrible to miss out on.

Well, turns out sex is just one pleasurable activity out of hundreds. It's just a distraction after a hard day's work. Sure, it's enjoyable, but I've learned it's not worth chasing like a madman. It doesn't bring me any fulfillment. I'd take working on my long term goals over having sex. At least the former brings me a sense of purpose.



xxDark Horse said:


> It could be till i'm 25, 30, or even 35. And by that time, I will be so far behind everybody else sexual wise.


Don't compare yourself to others. You do you. Do what you can with what you've got.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I havent decided yet when I want to visit a prostitute, maybe at either 23 or 25. That will give me a chance to find a girl without having to resort to prostitution. The thing is that I really don't want to lose it to an escort but I feel like it will take out the worry and anxiety about being a virgin as long as I realize that there will be no emotional attachment involved. Just no-strings attached sex.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

xxDark Horse said:


> I havent decided yet when I want to visit a prostitute, maybe at either 23 or 25. That will give me a chance to find a girl without having to resort to prostitution. The thing is that I really don't want to lose it to an escort but I feel like it will take out the worry and anxiety about being a virgin as long as I realize that there will be no emotional attachment involved. Just no-strings attached sex.


why not go to a happy anding massage place as a stepping stone to the full on prossie step first? That way first, you dont have to do anything but lie there, but you could get a stepping stone experience adn build up that way.?

im not sure of happy ending massage places exist or are legal in my country,though. or in yours.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

KILOBRAVO said:


> why not go to a happy anding massage place as a stepping stone to the full on prossie step first? That way first, you dont have to do anything but lie there, but you could get a stepping stone experience adn build up that way.?
> 
> im not sure of happy ending massage places exist or are legal in my country,though. or in yours.


That's even worse, many of them come from foreign countries with limited English and without family or support networks to fall back on. The likelihood of them being trafficked or in a very coerced situation that they can't get out of is so much greater. Things like having their passports confiscated, being in a large amount of off the books debt, being brought into the country illegally and in danger of deportation, or being tricked into taking the job thinking it was legit and then finding themselves pressured into going further.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

xxDark Horse said:


> I have *aspergers* not to mention anxiety, self-esteem issues, and being at a size of only *5 ft 3 and 100 pounds.* I also can't mentally handle rejection very well. All of these things makes it hard for me to develop a connection with women so they never get to know me therefore never like me.


Well, you are proof that life certainly isn't fair. The sad reality is the really short guys are royally screwed, especially when they weigh less most girls.

Unfortunately, you don't become taller or more manly nor get rid of Aspergers no matter how many times you screw a w*ore, who is a lovely mix of assorted STDs -- all of which she is happy to share with you. Which STD is your favorite? You might be lucky enough to get it!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> why not go to a happy anding massage place as a stepping stone to the full on prossie step first? That way first, you dont have to do anything but lie there, but you could get a stepping stone experience adn build up that way.?
> 
> im not sure of happy ending massage places exist or are legal in my country,though. or in yours.


They definitely exist but the "extras" aren't legal.

Plus, as far as I'm aware the reality of the situation is as @Act to fall described.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

LonelyLurker said:


> They definitely exist but the "extras" aren't legal.
> 
> Plus, as far as I'm aware the reality of the situation is as @Act to fall described.


wouldn't just jacking off the guy be at least a less intrusive situation than being penetrated tho? ( no chance of STD for either party by that at least) Anyway, I'm not sure that having to be a prostitute is all that great a situation for either of them TBH.

And no, I've never been to either of these things. I just assumed a happy massage was much the same deal as a prostitute.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> wouldn't just jacking off the guy be at least a less intrusive situation than being penetrated tho? ( no chance of STD for either party by that at least) Anyway, I'm not sure that having to be a prostitute is all that great a situation for either of them TBH.
> 
> And no, I've never been to either of these things. I just assumed a happy massage was much the same deal as a prostitute.


Sure, but I would assume that the women concerned are probably expected to do both, they probably don't have much of a choice in the matter.

I'm sure there are probably "independent contractors" who are choosing to do it but massage parlours and brothels are a known result of people trafficking, so the risk that you would be engaging in that would be too high (although that's subjective).


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

LonelyLurker said:


> I'm sure there are probably "independent contractors" who are choosing to do.it ).


right. so that's what I was meaning really more . He could just go to a few times just to the happy ending massage if full on intercourse would be too much for him initially and use that as a stepping stone for building up.

I'm pretty sure a prossie would charge a much reduced rate for only a bj or a hj etc. I can't exactly imagine they'd turn down the "business"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Whatever floats your boat dawg, as long as it is legal wherever you live and you know what you are getting into.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

The problem is that it's not legal where I live. I'm from the USA midwest.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I think right now my most important thing is to fight my fears and face them head on, not trying to run away. My main issue is my low self-esteem, low self-control.

For me, prostitution should be a last resort. It's the easy way out. 

A girlfriend, success with women isn't going to fall in my lap because I know I have flaws, which is why I think it's even more important that I work on myself in other ways too. I need to find something else that makes me happy and gives me fulfillment rather than being obsessed with women and sitting in my room all day jacking off. Nobody said it'd be easy because you can't just simply wish away your loneliness or desires. I'm just tired of being a slave to my desires. Why be a slave when you can be a master?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

xxDark Horse said:


> I think right now my most important thing is to fight my fears and face them head on, not trying to run away. My main issue is my low self-esteem, low self-control.
> 
> For me, prostitution should be a last resort. It's the easy way out.
> 
> A girlfriend, success with women isn't going to fall in my lap because I know I have flaws, which is why I think it's even more important that I work on myself in other ways too. I need to find something else that makes me happy and gives me fulfillment rather than being obsessed with women and sitting in my room all day jacking off. Nobody said it'd be easy because you can't just simply wish away your loneliness or desires. I'm just tired of being a slave to my desires. Why be a slave when you can be a master?


You could become God. Like me. But let God tell ya somethin' kid - I never could have become God without the hookers helping me out...


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

i like tacos


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

I just skimmed this thread but if it hasn't been brought up there are 2 very serious consequences to using the services of a prostitute. Genital herpes can't be prevented with a condom. Even though a good percentage of the population now has some variation of the herpes virus it's still a good idea to avoid it if possible. Most people don't even know they're infected but can still spread it. The second negative thing is that organized prostitution using sex trafficked women(and underage!) is becoming highly common in the US. In my area they make frequent arrests on these operations. There are victims! They're now using kidnapped underage girls to do their dirty work.


----------



## Yankees28 (Dec 10, 2017)

I feel like were the exact same person, I'm 23 and still reeling with tons of sexual frustration. It eats me alive at times, and whenever I continuously chicken out of opportunities to talk to girls I get more and more frustrated. I don't want to go to deep into my own issues, I have written about it many times on this site. As far as you are concerned, jerking off is only gonna ease your feelings temporarily. It seems to me that your more concerned with having sex than finding a relationship. If you are really that horny then by all means go to an escort. But at least try getting it for free before you resort to that, I know guys who go to escorts 3-4 times a week to ease stress. I've even considered doing it myself, it just worries me because it's illegal in a good portion of the US. Just remember that doing this will not solve your problems. If your gonna find love one day, you'll need to kick these insecurities that seem to plague you. Whatever happens I wish you all the best, just remember your not alone in this.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If you have the cash then go for it. But a few pointers to consider:
-Potential risk high for STD.
-Potential Risk for pregnancy if condom breaks
-Potential Police sting
- Pimp may have gun and go trigger happy on drugs.
- Your gaming with women will decrease
- If youre looking for love and think youll get a gf with an escort its a very little chance it will happen because its a business 


Last time I saw an escort was eleven years ago and it was with fifteen different ones. Now I have more self control and dont look at porn just masturbate when i want but not as often as before and focus more on other things. sex is healthy but I prefer a meaningful relationship with a quality woman. thats just me.


----------



## goleft (Jun 7, 2016)

Act to fall said:


> I would strongly, strongly urge you to reconsider that. Don't take part in the sex trade that dehumanizes and degrades people just for your few minutes of pleasure, that you'll likely be too nervous about to even enjoy. It won't help you at all either, what exactly is this supposed to relieve you of, hitting some ridiculous and arbitrary goalpost? You'll still be alone, you'll still be socially behind everyone else, and now you'll have this to live with.


You are 22 years waiting for doing nothing about yourself. You are not waiting. You are wasting time.
If you are sitting on your sofa eating cheetos waiting for a girlfriend to come over it is because you actually wanna go for a prostitute really.

You can go for a prostitute if makes you feel good.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

i have already made up my mind, if I don't find a girlfriend or have sex, then I will go see a prostitute. The only thing that is stopping me from getting on a plane right now is money. But as soon as I get that, i'm off to Nevada or Amsterdam. 

Until then, I will keep trying.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

xxDark Horse said:


> Every time I see a beautiful girl, I can't help myself but to admire her beauty. I fantasize what it would be like to be with her, to sleep with her, just to talk and be in her presence would instantly make my day a lot better. But feelings of insecurity always comes rushing in to remind me that i'm just a loser, a half-man, and unworthy of love.
> 
> I thought college was supposed to be my time where I would finally get to experience intimacy and finally achieve my goal of getting a girlfriend, something that iv'e always wanted and dreamed about. And after many rejections, being ghosted on Tinder, and women passing me over in favor of bigger, taller, and more confident men, I now feel that love is simply a fairy tale for me because I was born with too many flaws. College is supposed to be a place where people get to explore their sexuality and either get into a relationship or experiment around, yet here I am at 22 years old and never even kissed a girl. If I can't meet women here, where they are abundant, how the hell am I supposed to find women anywhere else?!
> 
> ...


I am 23 and in college as well. I am having almost the exact same experience as you. If I were you I would wait until you get older (such as say 25). 22 or 23 isn't that bad. I will personally try online dating before buying a prostitute.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

xxDark Horse said:


> i have already made up my mind, if I don't find a girlfriend or have sex, then I will go see a prostitute. The only thing that is stopping me from getting on a plane right now is money. But as soon as I get that, i'm off to Nevada or Amsterdam.
> 
> Until then, I will keep trying.


I also got rejected a few times in college. We need to keep trying bro.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't need to go to Nevada or Amsterdam to see hookers. Hookers can be found in nearly every city.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

​


komorikun said:


> Don't need to go to Nevada or Amsterdam to see hookers. Hookers can be found in nearly every city.


But the police can bust you for it and you can get fined or enprisoned for it.

No offense, but you should have realized this before posting.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

frog0o said:


> ​
> But the police can bust you for it and you can get fined or enprisoned for it.
> 
> No offense, but you should have realized this before posting.


What is the chance of that happening? 1 in 10,000?


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

Svarog11 said:


> Going to a prostitute, with the right expectations, is the single best thing a hopeless HKV can do. 5'3 and 100 pounds is pretty much bottom 1 percentile and below most women and while working out would be great, let's be real here, almost every woman ever would reject you just on that basis. Like, I don't get why people on these boards sometimes give people false hopes, this doesn't happen IRL. I wish you the best and I wish you'd find someone, don't get me wrong, but people make it out to be that "there is someone for everyone" which isn't the case. Many die single virgins never having touched a girl. And that's just a wasted youth. There is nothing morally wrong with it, and **** people who think there is, go to a prostitute. Just understands the limitations of going to one: you won't be loved, she won't desire to be with you and once it's all over you just pack your things and go. Still, going to one with the right mindset can be great for you in every way. Go there with the expectation to have some fun, like you're going to the movies. Know your bounds etc. etc.
> 
> Edit: Mate in 2-3 years you'll be literally a decade behind everyone else sexually, it'd be a ****ing shame if you didn't even TRY.


You are too pessimistic. 33% of Americans are obese and most of them get laid. about 20% of men are 5'6" and under and most of them get laid. 13% of Americans live in poverty and most of them get laid. Most prisoners also get laid. It's not impossible you just have to try harder.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

komorikun said:


> What is the chance of that happening? 1 in 10,000?


Yes, but its still scary because there may be a sting operation.

Also since its legal in Nevada and Amsterdam, the industry is better regulated. Thus prostitutes there have a lower chance of having an STD.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

It's not really something worth spending money on. I understand a lot of virgins seem to think this, but they are clearly misinformed. Maybe it's just me though. I've never slept with somebody I had no desire of having a further connection with. Never really even appealed to me. I guess I'm an oddball in that regard.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Visiting is fine if you visit her for coffee and a home-cooked meal. You're innocent until money changes hands.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

xxDark Horse said:


> i have already made up my mind, if I don't find a girlfriend or have sex, then I will go see a prostitute. The only thing that is stopping me from getting on a plane right now is money. But as soon as I get that, i'm off to Nevada or Amsterdam.
> 
> Until then, I will keep trying.


If you do, it could fall off.

Or, you might not be able to have children.

Work on being social. The rest will fall into place.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

frog0o said:


> Yes, but its still scary because there may be a sting operation.
> 
> Also since its legal in Nevada and Amsterdam, the industry is better regulated. Thus prostitutes there have a lower chance of having an STD.


....that can be detected! :um


----------



## procion (Apr 5, 2017)

I went this route after I desperately tried to get a girlfriend. When I became 25 I said to myself: **** it, I am already not so young and don't want to die as a virgin. My first experience with a sex worker was negative. And all subsequent were also not pleasant. 
Yes, now I don't worry because of my virginity, but I don't think it helped me a lot. Maybe it caused more problems than it solved. 
If I tried it when I was younger, the result could be different however.


----------



## Anshari (Mar 31, 2018)

Hmmm... Me either never success in relationship but actually i never bother with it. i am 22s too and never effort or dabble to get close with any girls.
When i falling love with some girl all i done just glance at her furtivelly and never confess or talk anything with her. 
Yeah my life going miserable with anxiety


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

millenniumman75 said:


> ....that can be detected! :um


True. The only good reason not to visit a prostitute is because of an STD.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

Anshari said:


> Hmmm... Me either never success in relationship but actually i never bother with it. i am 22s too and never effort or dabble to get close with any girls.
> When i falling love with some girl all i done just glance at her furtivelly and never confess or talk anything with her.
> Yeah my life going miserable with anxiety


I'm not grammar nazi.....but really?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

frog0o said:


> I'm not grammar nazi.....but really?


Not everyone's first language is English. My Spanish sounds like a toddler.


----------

